

Autonomous human transport project [video] - datashovel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOkYHLDI23o

======
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/438723/watch-this-crazy-video-of-an-
engineer-r...](http://qz.com/438723/watch-this-crazy-video-of-an-engineer-
riding-a-human-sized-drone/), which points to this.

